# Hello from South Florida



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

hello all I found this site via a search and was pleasantly suprised so i decided to join... im new to the site but not to the halloween thing... I belong to several halloween sites and am happy to add this one here.. 

I celebrate or i should say me and the family celabrate the occasion every year with the neighborhood and all the kids.. not much into the house party but we do decorate the outside a little.. primarly i do the carving useally about 3 pumpkins... than set up outside.. im fairly advanced in my carvings and have about 2gig's of patterns iv collected and made over the years some easy and some very complex... 

i will find a standard pattern and upgrade the image useally to suit my plans and go from there.. i like the silloute style patterns and thats pretty much what i stick to.. 

im looking forward to hanging out you you folks see ya on the threads..


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Bumbury! Post some of your carving pics. We love pictures!


----------



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Welcome Bumbury! Post some of your carving pics. We love pictures!


roger that they are on my desktop i'll post an album as soon as i get off the mac... thanks....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bumbury


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Bumbury! (We are soooooo much better than those other forums!) Glad you joined!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

welcome to the fun!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Bumbury, welcome to the forum!! Where in South Florida are you, I'm down here in Miami. It's nice to here from fellow haunters nearby!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to our nightmare. I think you're going to like it. I think you're going to feel like you belong.


----------

